# Nova System Limited Presets



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

The preset file for the Limited Edition has been posted on the Yahoo Groups forum. The ones in red do not appear on the file at this time but should be released later. Enjoy.

nova-system : TC Electronic Nova System

1 Peter Thorn BLACK HOLERoto 00-1 
2 Peter Thorn BASIC PEDALBOARD 00-2 
3 Peter Thorn OCTASLAP 00-3 
4 Peter Thorn VIBEVERB 01-1 
5 Peter Thorn SUSTNHNOLDNOTE 01-2 
6 Peter Thorn JCM800 ROOM 01-3 
7 Peter Thorn 80S 02-1 
8 Peter Thorn AMBIENT{useVolPdl} 02-2 
9 Peter Thorn AMBIENT2 02-3 
10 Peter Thorn SLUDGE 03-1 
11 Peter Thorn SLUDGE SYNTH 03-2 
12 Peter Thorn TREMOSLAP 03-3 
13 Peter Thorn WARM LEAD 04-1 
14 Peter Thorn MOD DUCK DLY 04-2 
15 Peter Thorn WARM ODSLAP 04-3 
16 Russell Gray STREETS 05-1 
17 Russell Gray STILL HAVENTFOUND 05-2 
18 Russell Gray PRIDE 05-3 
19 Russell Gray RUN LIKE HELL 06-1 
20 Russell Gray BREATH CIGAR 06-2 
21 Russell Gray MAIN MONEY 06-3 
22 Russell Gray VH PHASER 07-1 
23 Russell Gray VH PHASER OD 07-2 
24 Russell Gray COMFORTABLY SOLO 07-3 
25 Russell Gray WITHOUT YOU 08-1 
26 Bumblefoot Clean Dry Punch 08-2 
27 Bumblefoot Clean Wet Punch 08-3 
28 Bumblefoot Dirty Dry (DI) 09-1 
29 Bumblefoot Dirty Wet (DI) 09-2 
30 Bumblefoot Seasick (DI) 09-3 
31 Bumblefoot Night Gallery (DI) 10-1 
32 Bumblefoot Godzilla (DI) 10-2 
33 Bumblefoot Em Harmonies 10-3 
34 Bumblefoot Whammy Pedal 11-1 
35 Bumblefoot Ambiance 11-2 
36 Bumblefoot Cardboard Box 11-3 
37 Bumblefoot Grand Canyon 12-1 
38 Bumblefoot Vibrato Pedal 12-2 
39 Bumblefoot Vib Speed Pedal 12-3 
40 Bumblefoot Reverb Pedal 13-1 
41 Bumblefoot Morpheus' Sitar 13-2 
42 Bumblefoot BumbleHarmony Elyd-7 13-3 
43 Bumblefoot Heh? 14-1 
44 Bumblefoot Twang Slap 14-2


----------

